# Поддержка  in-ku.com > Возможности интернет-продвижения >  Продвигаем себя на facebook, google+ и xing!

## Mazaykina

Эта тема для тех, кто стремится продвигать свой бренд, свое имя, свой бизнес в сети интернет, а в частности в соц. сетях facebook и google. Я намеренно не буду рассказывать об Одноклассниках и Вконтакте. О них уже говорено- переговорено на страницах форума и есть спецы- форумчан, у которых я и сама бы поучилась и чьи посты читаю с большим интересом, например Асин блог.
Мы поговорим о западных соц. сетях, которые оЧЕНЬ активно растут, и в которых есть ниша для НАС. т.к. ПОКА рунет еще не до конца понял всю значимость этих сетей.
Не знаю, как сейчас в России, здесь в Германии уже практически в каждой  рекламе на ТВ, постере, плакате и любой рекламной акции - дается не  адрес, телефон или  сайт, а ссылка на facebook! Такого бума, думаю и сам  Марк Цукерберг (кто еще не знает этого молодого миллиардера- познакомьтесь) не ожидал. Так что ж мы будем отставать? Почему бы не воспользоваться бесплатной возможностью раскрутить свое имя или фирму с помощью самых популярных мировых социалок? 
Если вы готовы- тогда вперед!
*1. Facebook.
*Вы, наверное, заметили, что не так давно у нас на форуме тоже появилась кнопка от этой соц. сети. Теперь вы можете отметить понравившуюся тему форума, как говорят в рунете- залайкить (от слова like).
 Пройдя по ссылке вы увидите, что на facebook уже существует страница in-ku.com Отметьте, что она вам нравится, этим самым вы продвигаете наш форум. Тоже самое сделайте и вы- создайте свою страницу, но сначала, естесственно, нужно самому зарегистрироваться. Это не сложно, вот хорошая инструкция, мы тоже залайким вас.  
А в соседней теме можно будет обмениваться лайками (слово такое смешное). 
Если про facebook более или менее все понятно, то новая соц. сеть *2. google+* - пока для многих кот в мешке. Я помогу этот мешок вам раскрыть. 
Для начала прочтите эту статью, в ней описывается принцип работы новой социалки. 
А теперь самое главное- тот, кого заинтересовал этот проект и кто хочет быть в числе первых в сети, конкурентой facebook - могу выслать инвайт (приглашение). Для этого нужен  ваш ваш почтовый ящик на сервере @gmail.com
Только предупреждаю сразу, количество приглашений лимитировано - отправлять буду не всем, только тем, кому это действительно НАДО, и кто активно продвигает себя в интернете и ПОМОГАЕТ это делать ближнему. Соответственно, получившие эти инфайты, также смогут ими делиться, используйте эту возможность для своего продвижения. 
И третья соц. сеть *3. xing,* заслуживающая внимания - тем, что она вообще ПЕРВАЯ соц. сеть в интернете, тем, что также возможно продвижение бренда и что важно, можно рекламироватьсвои мероприятия и приглашать участников. Заходите, регистрируйтесь и осваивайтесь. 
Все три сети фунционируют и на русском языке и очень активно начинают продвигаться на русскоязычный рынок. Так что не упустите возможность, используйте БЕСПЛАТНЫЕ средства продвижения и промоушна себя в интернете.

----------


## KAlinchik

Марина, не знаю, почему, но мне Facebook кажется каким-то неудобным, что ли...я никак   не могу толком там разобраться, почему-то пока КОНТАКТ остается самым продвижным...

----------


## Mazaykina

> я никак не могу толком там разобраться, почему-то пока КОНТАКТ остается самым продвижным...


Алин, советую вникать, потому что уже 750 миллионов интернет пользователей вникли, из них ПОКА 2 миллиона россиян. Во всех этих соц. есть русский язык, если что не понятно, пиши, постараюсь разъяснять. Но изучать- НАДО, поверь.

----------


## л-л-л

> Но изучать- НАДО, поверь.


Эх,Марина АДМИНовна, объяснить бы это моим коллегам. Все мои воспитатели сидят на одноклассниках, а я их недолюбливаю. Наверное это действительно сеть для тех, кому "за"...

----------


## Mazaykina

> Наверное это действительно сеть для тех, кому "за"...


Не наверное, а точно! Не секрет, что для разных возрастных групп затачиваются и соц. сети, даже по цветовым гаммам. Оранжевые- это цвета определенной целевой группы, голубые- это другая группа. К  ней относятся и facebook, и vkontakte, который собственно, срисовал идею полностью.

----------


## Mazaykina

Надеюсь, что кому-нибудь это понадобится! Можно теперь нас поздравить, теперь в facebook есть адрес страницы http://www.facebook.com/forum.inku . Такую фишку может сделать каждый из вас, у кого есть свой сайт и кто заинтересован в его продвижении. Открывайте свою страницу, и давайте здесь на нее ссылку, мы залайким ее и после того, как у вас будет 25 пользователей, которым понравилась ваша страница, вы сможете ее переименовать.
Покажу на примере страницы Олега Моро. Он открыл страницу фирмы, сейчас у нее очень длинное название, да еще ссылку выдает кракозябрами http://www.facebook.com/pages/%D0%AE...07570962633998 
После того, как у него появится 25 лайков, он сможет поменять его например, на такой  http://www.facebook.com/dominanta  А вот этот адрес уже и поисковиками считывается, и в визитки очень удобно вписывать. И просто в разговоре мимо ходом сказать при знакомстве с клиентами: "Можете меня найти в facebook, компания Доминанта". Скоро там будут ВСЕ серьезные фирмы и компании мира, поверьте.

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

Марина Админовна,спасибо за помощь в освоении просторов интернета!! :flower: 
Вопрос такой.Зарегистрировалась на фэйсбуке.Теперь,как я поняла,следует создать страницу.Но из предложенных там вариантов нет нашей сферы(ведущая).Есть категория развлечения,но это  в разделе "место".Не будет ли созданная таким образом страница сужать ЦА?в общем,я запуталась.СОС!!!

----------


## Mazaykina

Катюш, я бы выбрала *Профессиональные услуги*.  Итак, сначала, заходишь сюда, потом кликаешь на первую группу *Местный бизнес, или Место,* там выбираешь* Проофессиональные услуги.* и заполняешь остальные поля. На Facebook можно еще создавать группы, но для сайта, если он у тебя есть, больше подходит  именно страница. Страница Facebook быстро индексируется поисковиками,  она доступна для незарегистрированных пользователей Facebook, можно  задать ей адрес вида facebook.com/katenka.ru . Для этого надо набрать 25 лайков. Что это такое- я писала выше. 
После того, как информация о странице заполнена, нужно добавить хотя бы  десяток ссылок на материалы твоего сайта. Для этого переключаемся на  вкладку «Стена». Зайдем на свой сайт скопируем адрес страницы  какого-либо из наиболее интересных материалов. Затем вставим этот адрес в  поле (там по умолчанию будет фраза «О чем Вы сейчас думаете?». Мы как  раз думаем о своем сайте  ).
*Как приглашать друзей на страницу Facebook?
* теперь мы будем предлагать своим друзьям только что созданную страницу. Для этого на  нашей странице Facebook в левой колонке кликаем пункт «Предложить  друзьям». Появится всплывающее окно с твоими друзьями на Facebook. Поочередно  кликаем на каждом из друзей и затем жмем по кнопке «Отправить  приглашение». В будущем, когда у тебя станет больше друзей, ты сможешь приглашать новых  присоединиться к твоей странице. Причем друзья, уже присоединившиеся к твоей странице, будут выделены светлым, поэтому ты легко сможешь  определить, кому отсылать приглашения, а кому нет. 
Если у тебя интересы другие, то набираем в поле поиска по Facebook нужный  запрос, например, «студенты», и затем выбрать пункт «Люди». Кроме этого, единомышленников можно найти в пунктах «Страницы» и  «Группы». Этот вариант хорош тем, что уже до тебя люди потрудились и собрали по интересам сообщества. тебе осталось просто зайти на нужную страницу или группу и в левой  колонке кликнenm на пункт «Участники - Все»/ Не рекомендую чрезмерно увлекаться приглашением друзей, достаточно  набрать несколько десятков за несколько дней. Суть не в том, чтобы  набрать большое количество друзей, а в том, чтобы сделать свой сайт  таким интересным, что люди сами будут присоединяться к твоему аккаунту и твоей странице на Facebook.
 Для того, чтобы потенциальные клиенты могли сами находили тебя в Facebook,  советую потратить время и заполнить профиль, указав полную  информацию, используя всевозможные варианты ключевых фрах. 
Удачи, Катюш!

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

Марина,огромное спасибо за подробную информацию!!!

----------


## Чара

Марина, у меня уже есть своя страница в Фейсбуке но только вчера оттуда пошли посетители на мой сайт да и то немного и не целевые.
http://facebook.com/tatjana.derbeneva

----------


## Mazaykina

*Чара*,
Танюш, так ты ж страницу не создала на facebook http://www.facebook.com/pages/create...ype=sitefooter Вот здесь надо открыть страничку и все новости со своего сайта помещать на ней. Прочти то, что я раньше здесь написала.

----------


## Чара

> *Чара*,
> Танюш, так ты ж страницу не создала на facebook http://www.facebook.com/pages/create...ype=sitefooter Вот здесь надо открыть страничку и все новости со своего сайта помещать на ней. Прочти то, что я раньше здесь написала.


Марин, как не создала? у меня на стене все мастер-классы с блога выложены. Может, я чего-то не поняла?

----------


## tatianaSTAR

Марин, мне с Фэйсом понятно, а вот с ХИНГом только познакомилась. Как народ привлечь к себе? Приглашать туда своих друзей из других соцсетей???

----------


## Mazaykina

> http://facebook.com/tatjana.derbeneva


Танюш, ты создала аккаунт как Татьяна Дербенева, но не как фирма- бренд Дом театр кукол. Это разные понятия. У меня на facebook http://www.facebook.com/Mazaykina и http://www.facebook.com/forum.inku

----------


## Чара

> Танюш, ты создала аккаунт как Татьяна Дербенева, но не как фирма- бренд Дом театр кукол. Это разные понятия. У меня на facebook http://www.facebook.com/Mazaykina и http://www.facebook.com/forum.inku


Марина,ну тогда я окончательно запуталась! А как мне теперь развивать бренд кукольного театра на Фейсбуке? Я же потом планирую выступать, со временем...Хотя, мне пришел один комментарий из буржунета,товарищ  по - ангийски спросил, а не буду ли я выступать в этом году в Барселоне? А мне до "барселоны" ёще развиваться и развиваться...А-А-А, помогите-спасите!А я-то думаю, что это народ-то плохо идёт на сайт?

----------


## tatianaSTAR

Ау! Мариночка) Расскажи, пожалуйста поподробнее про XING :No2: Ничего пока там не понятно.

----------


## Mazaykina

> Расскажи, пожалуйста поподробнее про XING


Танюша, сначала надо переключиться на русский язык. Потом начинаешь заполнять свою страничку. В разделе Обо мне- ты создаешь  портфолио о своей фирме или своем бренде. Пока, конечно, с Белоруссии пользователей не так много, но ты будешь в числе первых. Я в одноклассниках была среди первой тысячи. не поняла их и ушла. Потом по-новой регистрировалась.  :Taunt:  Пока ищи русскоговорящие группы и просись в них. Осмотрись, напиши о себе, своем бизнесе. Этот портал чем мне нравится- тут собираются не для общения о кулинарных рецептах, отпусках и не выкладывают фотки с Египтов. Здесь - только бизнес общение и поиск бизнес контактов.

----------


## tatianaSTAR

Спасибо, Мариночка!!! :flower:  Поняла, в каком направлении двигаться!!! :Aga:  :Aga:  :Aga:

----------


## Tina48

> Танюш, ты создала аккаунт как Татьяна Дербенева, но не как фирма- бренд Дом театр кукол. Это разные понятия. У меня на facebook http://www.facebook.com/Mazaykina и http://www.facebook.com/forum.inku


Скажите, а по каким признакам узнать у меня аккаунт или как страница на facebook
http://www.facebook.com/valentina.kram?ref=tn_tinyman
 А это я попробовала пройти по Вашей рекомендованной ссылке
http://www.facebook.com/pages/%D0%92...etting_started
Помогите разобраться, тоже хочу научиться делать по-деловому :Aga:

----------


## Mazaykina

> а по каким признакам узнать у меня аккаунт или как страница на facebook


Валя, вот Ваша ссылка http://www.facebook.com/valentina.kram после / стоит valentina.kram Это значит, что аккаунт личностный. А вот это http://www.facebook.com/pages/%D0%92...etting_started сделано не совсем правильно. Вы открыли страничку под именем Валентина. Это фактически тоже самое, что и личностный аккаунт. Страница нужна тем, у кого фирма есть и у нее есть название, которое оТЛИЧАЕТСЯ от имени владельца. Еще одна ошибка- русскими буквами - это тоже не очень хорошо, у нас на форуме это имя прописывается %%%% с буквами, что не есть gut. На страничке mhtylf или фирсы- надо выкладывать новости фирсы, актуальные предложения, скидки и т.д. в зависимости от профиля Вашей компании. Если еще нет этого, то лучше активнее развивать свою личную страничку. Прикольные видео выкладывать, фразы, свои наработки какие-нибудь, т.е. то, что было бы интересно читать. И параллельно искать друзей.

----------


## Tina48

Спасибо за помощь. Марина, а как теперь удалить эту неудачную страницу? Все пересмотрела в  facebook, не могу найти. А что такое "mhtylf или фирсы"?

----------


## *Snezhinka*

http://www.facebook.com/KiraPlastini...11776222246190
нажать сверху мне нравится и нажать перейти в альбом, под фотографией настенка яковлева тоже ♥
взаимно

----------


## Чара

Народ,на фейсбуке появилась информация о том, что проект якобы закрывается через 3 месяца. Не знаю, утка это или нет, но якобы информация идёт от одного господина из совета директоров этой компании. Опять же якобы 3 месяца даётся на то, чтобы свои материалы и фото успеть сохранить в другом месте.
Кто что знает по этому поводу?

----------


## Mazaykina

> Народ,на фейсбуке появилась информация о том, что проект якобы закрывается


*Вот информация*

----------


## Чара

> *Вот информация*


 Марина, спасибо за информацию! А то мы только что обосновались в Фейсбуке,а тут такая неприятная новость.

----------


## Vendekk

Весной была конференция Iforum2012, где рассказывали за влияние соц. сигналов на продвижение. Некая компания проводила эксперимент, который показал, что соц . сети facebook, google +  ... действительно влияют на повышение позиций в google, VK не влияет, но как сигнал, он учитывается поисковыми системами. Что касательно Yandex, то соц сети пока не влияют на продвижение, но считается хорошим сигналом и снижает риски попадания сайта в бан (естественный приток посетителей). Хотя говорить об этом, как об альтернативном методе продвижения нельзя. До сих пор основным считается увеличение ссылочной массы с тематических ресурсов или близкие по тематике + Яндекс.Директ, а также удобство использования Вашего сайта людьми (тут нужно учитывать юзабилити сайта, он также сейчас набирает обороты и будет одним из весомых факторов ранжирования поисковых систем).


От компании KSL =)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*Друзья!  

С целью расширения аудитории форума Ин-КУ и продвижения таких Мастеров, как Марина Зайкина, Танюша Курочка, Марья, Лина, Татьяна Боната,  Катенька О., Елена Матвиенко и др., на международном уровне, на Фейсбуке создана такая страница Online Academy In-Ku. 

Находится она*  *ЗДЕСЬ*. 

Вот так выглядит её обложка и аватар:
[IMG]http://*********org/2586641m.png[/IMG]

В данный момент у этой страницы ещё очень маленький рейтинг, потому что о ней почти никто не знает. :Tu:  Давайте вместе поднимем престиж наших Мастеров и всего форума! Заходите на эту страницу, оставляйте свои лайки «нравится», подписывайтесь на неё, рекомендуйте её своим друзьям и знакомым, и тогда о наших Мастерах и форуме Ин-Ку узнает весь мир!  :Ok: 

А если вы хоть иногда будете что-то писать на этой странице, например, свои отзывы о наших мастерах, комментарии к статьям или добрые слова в адрес нашего форума, вообще будет здорово! :Ok:  Присоединяйтесь!

----------


## Mosquito

Скажите, пожалуйста, ведь  многие уже попробовали фэйсбук, как соцсеть. Первое впечатление было уже описано выше. А вот сейчас у кого от него какие впечатления?

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Скажите, пожалуйста, ведь многие уже попробовали фэйсбук, как соцсеть. Первое впечатление было уже описано выше. А вот сейчас у кого от него какие впечатления?


Эльдар, спасибо за вопрос. Моё первое впечатление от фейсбука, описанное выше, было полтора года назад. Всё это время я плотно и целенаправленно работала на фейсбуке администратором форумских страниц, поэтому могу поделиться впечатлением уже с определённым опытом работы.

На сегодняшний день впечатления от фейсбука неоднозначные. С одной стороны, мне он по-прежнему нравится больше, чем другие соц.сети. Интересный дизайн страниц, удобный интерфейс, множество разнообразных функций. В фейсбуке нет детей, как в Контакте, например. Аудитория в большинстве своём образованная, продвинутая и культурная. Интересные люди, замечательные собеседники, множество друзей - всё это положительно сказывается на желание находиться в фейсбуке.

С другой стороны, нужно честно признаться, бизнес для русскоязычного населения здесь продвигается хуже, чем ВКонтакте и Одноклассниках. Скорее всего, это связано с тем, что ФБ изначально иностранная соц.сеть, да ещё и технически сложная для многих пользователей, а ВК и ОК - отечественные и упрощённые сайты. Но если Ваш бизнес нацелен на международную аудиторию - фейсбук- то что надо!

Правда, в последнее время появился один существенный недостаток - фейсбук стал слишком политизированным. Если не обращать внимание на негатив, на "информационные битвы", которые происходят на ваших глазах, стараться не комментировать, не спорить, никуда не влезать и не вступать в полемику на политические темы, а просто заниматься своим делом, то на фейсбуке вполне комфортно работать, расти и развиваться. 

Позвольте показать наши скромные результаты:

1). *In-ku.com* (1 883 фана): *https://www.facebook.com/forum.inku*
[IMG]http://*********net/5626729m.png[/IMG]

2). *Онлайн Академия IN-KU* (2 522 фана): *https://www.facebook.com/academy.inku*
[IMG]http://*********net/5580628m.png[/IMG]

3). *БИС ИНКУ/ BIS IN-KU*  (1 357 фанов): *https://www.facebook.com/bis.inku*
[IMG]http://*********net/5579607m.png[/IMG]

4). *Наши дети- лучшие на свете* (504 фана): *https://www.facebook.com/kids.inku*
[IMG]http://*********net/5635947m.png[/IMG]

5).  *Унисон сердец / Inter-Svadba* (2 330 фанов): *https://www.facebook.com/inter.svadba*
[IMG]http://*********net/5618542m.png[/IMG]

6). *Позитив & Креатив/ Positiv & Kreativ* (2 344 фана): *https://www.facebook.com/PozitivKreativ*
[IMG]http://*********net/5630817m.png[/IMG]
*Пользуясь случаем, хочу поблагодарить создателя этих страниц - Марину Зайкину - за то, что она так радеет всей душой за наш форум, прилагает усилия по его продвижению и развитию, старается повысить его рейтинг в рунете! 

А также мы говорим ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО всем форумчанам, кто заходит на наши странички, оставляет свои лайки и комментарии, делится публикациями на свою стену. Спасибо, дорогие!!! Вы очень помогаете в продвижении наших страниц, чтобы они всегда были на плаву и о нашем прекрасном форуме знал бы весь мир!* 


P.S.: У нас ещё есть одна страница, дружественная! Модным и стильным людям будет интересно. Приходите в гости!  :Aga: 

7). *Модный стильный шоппинг в Германии* *https://www.facebook.com/shopping.gid*
[IMG]http://*********net/5583714m.png[/IMG]

----------


## Mosquito

Да, я являюсь подписчиком некоторых этих страничек.



> В фейсбуке нет детей, как в Контакте, например. Аудитория в большинстве своём образованная, продвинутая и культурная. Интересные люди, замечательные собеседники, множество друзей - всё это положительно сказывается на желание находиться в фейсбуке.


Согласен полностью, тоже это заметил. Но бизнес преимущественно для населения РФ, поэтому в целом пользователи отмечают, хорошо было подмечено, технически более сложную организацию сети чем Одноклассники или Вконтакте.




> С другой стороны, нужно честно признаться, бизнес для русскоязычного населения здесь продвигается хуже, чем ВКонтакте и Одноклассниках.


Вконтакте более понятная аудитория, там в основном дети и молодёжь. А вот по Одноклассникам результаты заметно хуже. Какая у Вас в отношении них тенденция?

----------


## Mosquito

Да, специфика у меня та ещё. ЦА в основном  до 35 лет. Поэтому многое, что описано по приведённым ссылкам в моём случае не работает )) А за ссылочки всё равно спасибо ;)

----------


## Zakopane

согласен абсолютно с nezabudka-8s. Необходимо смотреть на ЦА, во внимание можно взять и Twitter и Pinterest

----------


## miocat

Вообще, чем больше ссылок с других сайтов, тем лучше, еще важно не просто копировать информацию по ресурсам, а на каждом сайте писать что то новое, ну или по крайней мере другими словами. Минусы ВК и ФБ таковы, что Ваши работы посмотрит ограниченное число людей, этваши друзья или читатели, чтобы расширить аудиторию можно публиковать музыку например на soundcloud.com.* (удалено администрацией)*

----------


## vvovvo

> Вообще, чем больше ссылок с других сайтов, тем лучше, еще важно не просто копировать информацию по ресурсам, а на каждом сайте писать что то новое, ну или по крайней мере другими словами. Минусы ВК и ФБ таковы, что Ваши работы посмотрит ограниченное число людей, этваши друзья или читатели, чтобы расширить аудиторию можно публиковать музыку например на soundcloud.com.* (удалено администрацией)*


На мой взгляд, написана откровенная ересь.

----------


## AsterLory

использую только фейсбук для продвижения

----------


## Artemyi_Smirnov

Здравствуйте! Я Смирнов Артемий

Композитор, музыкант. Сочиняю музыку в разных жанрах, к фильмам, сериалам, сочиняю песни.

Ищу заказы в сфере музыки.

Мои основные навыки:
- сочинение музыки;
- написание оркестровки; 
- работа с партитурами;
- выписывание партии инструментов из партитуры:
- минусовки; 
- переложение с пианино на оркестр
- создание фонограмм


Недавно закончил пробную работу над саундтреком к фильму «Отверженные» (переписывал оригинальную музыку из мюзикла), за что получил благодарность от продюсера этого проекта из Петербурга. Делал это бесплатно, чтобы получить первый опыт реализации практической задачи.

Вот примеры моих работ:

Демоверсия из 5 отобранных композиций:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcAE...K&index=2&t=22 


Отобранные целые сочинения:

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...iXoxWFhaYKjzh_ 


Переложение оркестровой партии фильма "отверженные 2012 года"

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...E16G0lXilpcW6n 


Все работы:

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...sSfRFT-e6DugAG 

Для начала готов работать бесплатно, потом в половину цены, дальше по договоренности. 


Мои контакты: 

Мобильный телефон: +7 903 809 14 14
Страница Вконтакте – https://vk.com/id353200755 
Страница Фейсбук - https://www.facebook.com/soundmaster85

----------

